# I pay $3.189/ gallon for Chevron diesel today.



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I pay $3.189/ gallon for Chevron diesel today. 


See below:


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Step 1 - pull into Chevron station whenever you see sign indicating "GIFT CARD PRICE" .


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Step 2 - pay for Chevron gift card using cash only.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Step 3 - The gift card is already authorized once you paid for it with cash. Attached are current retail pricing which shows diesel going for $3.389/ gallon which is still cheaper than 87, 89 & 93 octane. :thumbup:


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Step 4 - Once you swipe the Chevron gift card, the pricing on diesel pump magically drop to $3.189/ gallon. :clap: Happy fill-up !

BTW, does anyone see that gift card pricing for 87 octane ( $3.099/gallon) ?


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

nice way to teach the people. I do this also. Where is this station please sir?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have bought those gift cards to give to people and paid I believe with a credit card. Perhaps I used a debit though.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

BB_cuda said:


> nice way to teach the people. I do this also. Where is this station please sir?


Hey bud, it is located at southeast corner of FM 529 & N Eldridge Pkwy (coordinate: 29.879055, -95.607618) .


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> I have bought those gift cards to give to people and paid I believe with a credit card. Perhaps I used a debit though.


I try using credit card and the clerk says only accept cash for gift card. She was mumbling something about company policy. :dunno:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bayoucity said:


> I try using credit card and the clerk says only accept cash for gift card. She was mumbling something about company policy. :dunno:


I just realized I am think Exxon gift cards. All of Chevron ones were awards, so freebies that go in the center console and I usually forget about


----------



## chetah45 (Dec 12, 2011)

I am one not to brag too much, but Friday I found diesel for $3.779 (no discount for cash)in Fairfield:yikes::thumbup:


----------



## bigjack (May 7, 2012)

I just paid $3.199 straight up last night for Chevron in Greatwood. This station is having a price war with a Buckee's right across the street. Regular 87 unleaded was 3.09.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

bigjack said:


> I just paid $3.199 straight up last night for Chevron in Greatwood. This station is having a price war with a Buckee's right across the street. Regular 87 unleaded was 3.09.


Nice. The best I can get in my neck of the woods is 3.59 a gallon. That is much better than the 4.19 a gallon I was paying just a couple of months ago.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I just noticed that my wife paid $3.249 at a station out in the middle of no where in between San Antonio and Houston.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn, nice job OP

Diesel is at 3.89 here


----------



## aajax26 (Oct 5, 2004)

Paid $4.08 last weekend at Chevron, San Jose. Still cheaper than regular. It dropped to 3.99 this week.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Diesel is most expensive around here. 10 cents more than 93 Octane. I filled up yesterday @ 3.79/gal


----------



## bigjack (May 7, 2012)

Dang, just paid $3.089/gal at the Chevron in Greatwood. Premium was $3.27, and Reg 87 was $2.95.


----------



## Maybe335d (Apr 24, 2012)

At least one station in Nashville has diesel @ $3.29/gal. But then there are stations selling it as high as $3.89!

And no, I don't have a diesel yet, but may this coming weekend! Not going to say anything more until the deal is done.


----------



## bigjack (May 7, 2012)

Well, the Chevron where I've been getting sub 3.10 diesel just bumped the price back up to $3.259. Still haven't found cheaper, most stations are in the $3.49 - 3.59 range.


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

*My Trip from Palm Beach to Santa Fe*

Palm Beach - Sunoco - $3.60/gal
Gainesville FL - BP - $3.50
Shreveport LA Shell $3.33
Amarillo TX Shell $3.49 (550 miles 15.3 gal!!):yikes:
Eldorado NM $3.64

All credit prices. Florida stations charge upwards of .05 to .10 /gal for credit.

2,000 mile trip averages 69 mph 34 mpg. All with ac on mostly in the upper 90's to low 100's. Trunk & back seat fully loaded with luggage - maybe a 150lbs. I started at sea level and ended at 7200' in Santa Fe.

All in all not bad.

Thanks Gasbuddy mobile app!!! It's a travelers best friend for finding the best diesel prices.


----------

